# Can I bring them home before Run in shed?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Of course. Won't hurt him to be out in the weather, and he may prefer it anyway.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I had my horse home nearly a year before I bought the second barn. My main hay barn is not attached to the pasture, so my horse was out without a shed. I had a stall in the hay barn that she went in at night and during bad weather, but I wasn't home during the day, so she was out in the rain plenty. My horses in MT rarely opted to use their barns anyway, so I don't think it's a big deal on a temporary basis. Probably only matters if it's cold, wet, and windy all at once.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Okay, thanks guys!! This is all what I was thinking, but I wanted to be sure. Right now my horse is in a field with no run-in shed, but they do have a barn where they let the pastured horses in during a really bad storm. 

New question- how much can he endure outside? Like if there's a t-sorm, should we let them in, or only if its a really bad thunderstorm? I would prefer not to move them into the garage, as it would be a lot of hassle, but of course if nessecary I would. I know for hail I would definitely let them in, but the odds of all this happening in two weeks probably aren't that large. 

That may have been confusing so I'll rephrase it: what would be the conditions under which I should let Toby in the garage?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm confused too. Sometimes you say "he" & other times you say "them." How many horses are you bringing home?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

My horses and their run- in:
They go in to pee and get away from mosquitoes.
They stay out when:
it rains
it's stormy
it's 110 in the shade.
All the horses I ever had wouldn't come in a shed when it hailed. Tree or bush, but not the shed.
I'd get them in when it rained for a week straight, to give them a dry place to lay down.
I remember trying once to get my herd of six inside in a rainstorm. We all spent the entire storm OUTSIDE. They wouldn't move. Period. Butt in the wind, head down.....
so....don't worry....;-)


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

natisha said:


> I'm confused too. Sometimes you say "he" & other times you say "them." How many horses are you bringing home?


Sorry about that. I live with my cousins, she is bringing one horse home. My horse will be coming too. We are also thinking about letting a friend keep his two horses at our house. We will be bringing 2-4 horses to our house.

Hope this clears that up!

Thanks deserthorsewoman-that helps loads!!! That's also very funny!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a barn & a run in shed, horses hate both and prefer a thick stand of fir trees, no matter what the weather. We dismantled the run in shed, they never used it unless I put shavings in it, then they peed in it. They hate the barn, so my hubby took that over as place to store his boat and building supplies, but I do keep hay in the loft. Your horses won't care if they had a shed or not, but do you have trees?


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I think they're ok in most weather, really. Here in Missouri where it can be really humid, my two want in the barn (or their turn out sheets) in the spring and fall when it is 30-40 degrees, wet, and windy. They don't care about t-storms or hail, or even too much about dry cold. I have only had a problem when they get really soaked, then it's windy and cold. Sounds like your barn will be up by the time that sort of weather hits. If it's not, a rain sheet makes a big difference.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

waresbear said:


> but do you have trees?



Yes, we have a rather thick wood just outside the fence on one side, a few trees her an there in the pasture, a little grove of birches, and many trees about 100 ft from the pasture to one side. 

So yes, we do have trees. 


Thanks everyone for the help!! We might be able to bring our horses home in a few days if my family will let us!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't see any problem with bringing the horse home before the run in shed is built.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Well, I think we decided that we are going to bring the horses home before the run-in shed. Friday, maybe!!! So excited!!!!!!!!!! 

Going shopping today to get whatever else we need!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

How exciting! Post pics when your horsie comes home <3


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

I definitely will!! I'm hoping tomorrow, but if we can't get any hay it'll be Tuesday. Waiting, waiting, but we're doing our best!!!


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

THEY WILL BE HOME BY NOON!!!!! Everything is all set up, we're getting hay from where they are now to last us a bit, water buckets are filled and warming in the sun, salt lick is in the field!! 

I'll post pictures tonight!!!


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

THEY'RE HERE!!!!! They seem very happy. They're chomping on the grass, running around, having fun. I lunged Toby for about 3 minutes, more later but I just wanted to lunge him a bit. Okay, I didn't get very many great pics but I'll post one or two. I'd do more but my ipad never let's me do more than one.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Sorry ill post pics tonight. My ipad is being stupid.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Tobysthebesthorseever said:


> Sorry about that. I live with my cousins, she is bringing one horse home. My horse will be coming too. We are also thinking about letting a friend keep his two horses at our house. We will be bringing 2-4 horses to our house.
> 
> Hope this clears that up!
> 
> Thanks deserthorsewoman-that helps loads!!! That's also very funny!!


 I hope you are getting a very LARGE shed or a few of them. That is too many horses and they will keep some out of the shed.
If I had 4 horses I would want at least a 40 foot shed with a partition.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

You can make the nicest cover for them, and they will go find the muddiest place to stand in the rain. i have some that stand under the shelter, some who will not stand under it, if it Thunders (rare thing here) and Lightenings they are not under the cover. Some only go under the cover when there is feed. And of course, that is best place to pee , paw holes, and make a horrid mess.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

We are definitely having two sheds.


----------

